# FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht



## maximusoptimus (2. Mai 2015)

*FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Hei Leute 

ich habe folgendes Problem, mein PC ist mir zu laut und zu warm...

-FX-9590 + BOX Wakü
-AsRock 990FX Extreme 6
-MSI R9 290X 8GB @1102 Mhz, 1425 Mhz Speicher
-EVGA Supernova P2 1200 Watt
-Crucial 8GB Sport
-120GB SSD + 1TB HDD
-Xigmatek Talon

also wenn ich im Idle bin ist die Grafikkarte unhörbar, die AMD Wakü ist erträglich
unter Last aber dreht die CPU Wakü ekelhaft auf und erreicht die 89°, ganz knapp vor der Drosselung
die Grafikkarte ist noch relativ leise bei 80°-87°, also mich stört nur die CPU

da ich für ne cutom Wasserkühlung über 500€ ausgeben müsste + neues Gehäuse will ich gerne ne AiO für die CPU
die GPU lasse ich erstmal mit dem MSI Kühler später ne 2. und dann die obere mit nem Kraken G10 + AiO 140er

ich habe mich mal ein wenig umgehört, würde die Corsair H105 oder H100i reichen, wenn ja wie leise sind die?
oder ist vielleicht irgendeine viel besser?
hätte gerne ein paar Empfehlungen oder Erfahrungen


----------



## maximusoptimus (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Hier ein paar Bilder 
mein PC wär ne gute Disko oder? ^^

wakü ist intake, vorne 20cm intake, oben 2x14cm exhaust


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Nun, die ganzen AiO Waküs sind nicht besser als gute, günstigere Luftkühler. 
Erst Recht auf ne Graka würde ich mir so ein Ding nicht schnallen.

Übrigens, an den 500€ + Case kommst du auch mit den AiOs ran wenn du vorhast 2 Karten zu kühlen.
Mit nem 140er Radi bist du da echt am unteren Limit. Laut und Heiss inklusive^^


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Jede ordentliche 240er KoWaKü kühlt einen Ticken besser als etwa ein 140mm-Turm von Noctua.
Die beigelegte WaKü beim FX ist leider ein 50€ Billigheimer. AMD hats nicht so mit Premiummodellen scheinbar.
AMD FX-9590 kommt nun mit Wasserkühlung - Mit Wasser im Kampf gegen 220 Watt TDP auf HardwareSchotte.de
COOLER MASTER Seidon 120V (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) - Daten- und Preisvergleich

Du musst halt Platz für den Radi im Gehäuse haben.
Fraglich ist allerdings, in die Kiste nochmal gut 120€ zu stopfen, um dann leistungsmäßig immer noch deutlich hinter dem i7-4790K zu stecken.

Neue CPUs stehen ja auch noch an demnächst.

Für 80€ bekommst du die günstigste Doppelradi KoWaKü.
Raijintek Triton im Test: Nachfüllbare AIO-Wasserkühlung für unter 75 Euro - Einführung und Übersicht


----------



## manimani89 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

bei der cpu würde ich kein geld ausgeben . die ist langsam und verbraucht viel zu viel strom


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Schraub Dir als erste Lösung einen zweiten Lüfter vor den Kühler. Das bring ein bisschen was und setz die Spannung runter und notfalls, 
wenn Du einen schlechen FX bekommen haben solltest, auch die Frequenz. 100MHz mehr oder weniger wirst Du nicht bemerken.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Ich würde keine 120€ für eine Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) oder Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX (CW-9060021-WW) ausgeben sondern gleich diese Zusammenstellung (o.ä.) nehmen.

Alternativ einen Noctua NH-D15 oder eine Alphacool Eisberg 240 (Pumpe über die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Adapter mit 5V betreiben).


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Für  120€ bekommst du ne Cpu Only Custom Wakü.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Hy,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinen 9590.
Es wurde alles sehr warm, zumal ich auch noch 2 Atis 290er verbaut habe.
Ich hatte vorher eine Nepton 140 XL. Die hat es leider nicht gebracht. Zu klein.
Da braucht man von der Boxed Wakü gar nicht sprechen..... Müll
Nun habe ich die Thermaltake Ultimate 3.0 mit 360er Radi verbaut.
Ich finde Sie sehr gut. Kühlt wunderbar. Seither keine Temp Probleme mehr.
Ich finde es gut das es mittlerweile AIO Lösungen auch mit 360er Radi gibt.
Ach, ja klar mag eine Intel CPU schneller sein.. Ich kann trotzdem alle Games gut in Ultra zocken mir der Crossfire Lösung.
Das soll aber nicht heissen das ich keine Intel CPU kaufen würde.
Hatte ich auch schon. Aber mein letztes Board war halt recht neu und da passte eben der 9590 drauf.
Und wenn man das Teil eben hat dann muss man es auch irgendwie gekühlt kriegen.
Aber die Wärme ist schon arg, da gebe ich euch natürlich recht


----------



## freezy94 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

AiO's sind nicht (viel) besser als ein ordentlicher Luftkühler, zudem oft deutlich leiser und zudem günstiger.
Wenn du endgültig Ruhe haben möchtest nimm gleich eine richtige WaKü, ist ohnehin bei der CPU angebracht.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Quark.
Kommt drauf an was du kaufst. Meine Thermaltake ist mit 360 Radi ist erheblich besser als meine Nepton XL und noch viel besser als mein vorletzter Alpenföhn K2.
Der 9590 wird astrein gekühlt.
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate 360mm AIO CPU Cooler Review

Und zur Lautstärke ... Ich finde das geht völlig OK mit den 3 Lüftern. Ich habe sogar noch zusätzlich 2 230mm Bite Fenix oben drüber.
Aber ich habe auch zur Lautstärke ein anderes Verhältniss mit 2 Radeon 290ern


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Besser dieses Set nehmen: geringere Lautheit, bessere Kühlleistung und bei Bedarf erweiterbar. 

Wakü-Set


----------



## Jackass!!!! (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Ich habe bewusst die Thermaltake genommen. Erweiterbar habe ich nicht gebraucht. Ich war froh eine AIO mit 360er Radi zu bekommen.Letztendlich zählt die Kühlleistung.
Und die ist gut.  Und ich habe einen 9590. Temps OK selbst nach langem zocken.
Auch die Tests waren durchweg gut.
Muss aber jeder selber wissen ob er sich für die Steckvariante oder die AIO entscheidet.
Für mich kam die Fractal S36 Fractal Design
oder die Thermaltake Ultimate 3.0 in Frage.
Habe mich dann für die Ultimate entschieden. Aber ich wollte eben auch kein Set.
Und da hier eine AIO nachgefragt wurde, kann ich eben die 3.0 empfehlen für die AMD CPU.


----------



## maximusoptimus (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*



manimani89 schrieb:


> bei der cpu würde ich kein geld ausgeben . die ist langsam und verbraucht viel zu viel strom


 das habe ich dann auch bemerkt...

inzwischen werkelt mein neuer i7-4790k in meinem PC 
ein 28€ bequiet! pure rock halt den beim Zocken auf absolut leisen 50-60°


----------



## FearleZz (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: FX-9590 bändigen, passende AiO Wakü gesucht*

Ok, nicht gelsesen.. Problem ist ja schon gelöst, sry.


----------

